# Getting into the Necrons



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

So I'm just starting Necrons, don't even have any Necron models yet.
From how I take in C'tan, they seem ungodly, but with saves like that, it shouldn't be long before they're dead.

Any encounters with the Necrons?
Ever played them?

Spill some strategies. ;D


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

I collect necrons
i don't entirely know the rules
but it's good to start with the box set with 20 necrons, 3 destroyers etc then buy a lord and build on from there
I personally am obssessed with pariahs as they carry warsytths (allowing absolutely no saves) and can shoot on the move, unfortunately the 36 points each and u can only have ten in an army.

The greatest thing about necrons is you can choose any colour scheme unlike tau where mettallic looks diccy and nids which must be 'organic' necrons (with the right skills) can look awesome no matter what
(my scheme's read and silver like in the codex, it's sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i used to play necrons, and now face them regularly. as i would for any beginner, go for the battle force, and work your way up. it starts you off with a legal army and is plenty cheaper than buying the models seperatly.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

Strategies guys, strategies.
I know full well how to purchase models. ;D


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, can't help much with strategies, i don't really need the rules but I have heard the scarab swarms can be useful against tanks if they have disruptor fields (thank you Quiet Earth). A part from that, the few games I layed, I strayed from combat and only just scraped a win, som don't be afraid of combat, their good at it, besides that read the codex, the phalanx idea doesn't sound bad for a large army


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Well as a non necron i can say take enough warriors so i don't phase you out or protect the warriors you do have..there what i'm gunning for.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

we'll_be_back said:


> Sorry, can't help much with strategies, i don't really need the rules but I have heard the scarab swarms can be useful against tanks if they have disruptor fields (thank you Quiet Earth). A part from that, the few games I layed, I strayed from combat and only just scraped a win, som don't be afraid of combat, their good at it, besides that read the codex, the phalanx idea doesn't sound bad for a large army


No idea what phalanx pertains to.
I'm assuming a bunch of warriors to keep phase out low, and then just a few heavy things.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, strategies wise, lots of warriors, say 3 full squads, maybe two (thats 60 models if you take the three, lots of tough guys to try take out) so that almost guarantees not phasing out. after that, say 2 squads of 3 destroyers for mobility, and dont forget their guns always glance on a 6. 1 or 2 squads of HDs to provide that extra anti-tank. a monolith is a must for any decent army. take a lord with destroyer body, res orb, phylacetery or whatever it is. maybe a lord on foot too. after that its your choice.

ok, place 2 of the warrior squads on the board to provide a good count so you dont phase out first turn by some stroke of luck for the other player. keep the others in reserve. deepstrike monolith, as it moves other models out of the way. it should survive that turn aswell as dealing out d6 attacks to every unit within 24 inches to clear the area. move your destroyers and HD's into strategic firing positions. keep moving the destroyers to the juciest targets. use the HD's to take out any large vehicles that may hinder your progress or kill your monolith. it should be third turn by now, so bring in you necron warriors from reserve on the 3+ they have a good chance of coming in. use the monolith portal to bring them in, and have them sitting right in the heart of the enemy, reay to cause havoc. after that, clean up the scraps  ohh, put the lord by himself, but always behind another unit so he cant be shot at. have him racing to where he is needed most.

thats all i got for now :wink:


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

on that note, WBB is referring to apocalypse, and the necron monolith phalanx.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I really think Destroyers are far superior to Heavy Destroyers. In a squad of three you get nine shots, six of which should hit, which boils down to about 1.5 hitting on a six thus giving you an auto-glancing hit. I know it is very meta but it works. A glancing hit means the vehicle can't shoot and that is really what you are worried about.

Steer away from Pariahs, honestly, they're not worth no matter how cool the models are. Flayed Ones are nice as are Wraiths. Being an old Tomb King player I have an affinity for Scarab Swarms. A nice sized army should consist of a Lord with a Res Orb, two units of Warriors, a unit of Immortals, two units of Destroyers, and the rest can be filled in to taste. I reccommend a Monolith in a game of 1500 at the bare minimum but ideally in games 2000+.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

wolf. said:


> on that note, WBB is referring to apocalypse, and the necron monolith phalanx.


That's what I thought.
But I also thought that phalanx referred to some Necron strategy where groups of warriors move in a phalanx with destroyers along the edge or something.

At any rate, WBB, I can't really use the phalanx, unless I end up playing any Apoc games.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i play Necrons and have done for the past 5 years. make sure you have a good phase out number, ignore pariahs for 1000pts and lower they are too exspensive and don't count towards phase out. Give every lord you have/get a ressurection orb they are great and annoy your opponent a lot, warscythes are great the best combat weapon in the 40k game. lots of destroyers are must their 3 shot long ranged weapons which they can move and shoot are perfect for tank busting and infantry mashing. You could have a monolith in 1000pts but it is a bit of a gamble, I tend to save it for 1500pts+.


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

Hivemind Demeter said:


> That's what I thought.
> But I also thought that phalanx referred to some Necron strategy where groups of warriors move in a phalanx with destroyers along the edge or something.
> 
> At any rate, WBB, I can't really use the phalanx, unless I end up playing any Apoc games.


Sorry bout the confusion, I really don't have many strategies as i'm really new but trust quietearth, he hasn't given me any bad advice yet,.
Also don't waste points on C'tan, I may have said previously do it (i don't remember) but there really not worth it, tomb spyders really aren't bad, helping you get back up and create scarabs, otherwise if al else fails just experiment with trial and error


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

Hivemind Demeter said:


> That's what I thought.
> But I also thought that phalanx referred to some Necron strategy where groups of warriors move in a phalanx with destroyers along the edge or something.
> 
> At any rate, WBB, I can't really use the phalanx, unless I end up playing any Apoc games.


im not sure about the destroyer and warrior formation, but glad to be able to clarify things
yeah, as WBB said, trial and error is a good form of testing etc, as well as advice


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think that nightbringer is somewhat viable, especially against eldar and orks. His ability to push back units with strength 3 can have a huge impact on people trying to attack you with harlequins and stuff like that. I probably wouldn't take him in a tournament set up though.

The dominant necron strategy is destroyer spam I think. Infantry and monoliths combine well against assault armies though.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the main reason people don't use the C'Tan is not because they aren't good, it's because they're pretty cheesy.

I've never had experience with a Tomb Spider so I can't be sure of their effectiveness.


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

The C'Tan really is not worth it. your opponent will ignore it (one shot a turn and moves like infantry) or can kill it (abbadon or fire warriors). that said it is nasty if it gets to do its thing.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I think the C'tan are perfect for missions with center based objectives. Well, I'm not sure if they can contest/control objectives or quarters, but they can sure keep the opponent from being able to...


----------



## Regwon (Nov 22, 2007)

the trouble with C'Tan are that they cost so much. they will serverely reduce the number of necrons in your list, making your amry more prone to phasing out, which is bad. in <2000pt games theyre not worth it. really what you should be doing is having a lot of warriors, supported by destroyers and a few heavy destroyers, with a monolith in larger games. 

a lord or two with a res orb is a must. with out them playing aqainst IG with lots of battlecannon will really ruin your day. veil of darkness is superbly useful in games where you need to hold objectives. you can wait until the last minute to use the veil and capture them. warsythes, although good on paper, dont really make up their points. unlike the pariah verions they dont come with a built-in gauss blaster so your lord looses his shooting ability. if your lord ends up in combat too often your doing something wrong.

Pariahs, immortals and flayed ones all suffer from the same problem. they are too expensive. its better to spend the points of more warrios or destroyers.

dispite their 3+ invunerable save wraith die very quickly against any army that has guns, or squards bigger than 6. not really worth it.

scarabs are only really useful as speed bumps. against vehicles they can only do in combat what the rest of your army can do from range. have some if you have a few spare points and nothing else to spend them on.

tomb spiders are ok. they have a reasonable stat line for their points and the ability to make speed bumps can be useful. their low WS and BS let them down however. if your oppontent is inexperienced at fighting necrons it may draw some fire off the rest of your army. down to personal preference really.

heavy destroyers are your main tank killers. they do the job much more efficiently than the rest of your army. they are also the only things that can kill super heavies in a apocalypse. however in <2000pt games its not worth taking more than 3 unless you expect to play against a lot of tanks. 

monoliths are excellent in 1500+pt games. they are really hard to kill, let one unit of necrons make 2 WBB rolls a turn, or it can fire its S9 AP2 ordnance gun. very much worth it in larger games.

to sumerise:

a lord or 2 with res orbs, possibly one with a destroyer body
lots of warriors
3-9 destroyers
0-3 heavy destoryers
1-2 monoliths in 1500+ games

thats the staple of most good necron armies.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the idea of Necrons with no Destroyers.

Lord - Resorb/Veil
Queen(Lord) - Resorb/4++
2x 10 Flayed Ones
3x 20/20/10 Warriors
2x 3 Wraiths
1x Monlith
2x 1 Spyder

Things you usually don't see in Necron lists that when used properly, taking advantage of all of their special rules, you can really put a dent into most any army. I really like the idea of multiple teleporting Warrior units and 4 dedicated assault units with WBB.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

*Found it.*

Now, I know there aren't many Necron players out there, but there still seems to be very little variation in composition between the big ponderous force and the quick agile force, and little in the way of tactics other than move towards his things and make them die. This won't apply to all of you, since some of you are probably fairly creative with strategies and a few of you are even more strategy-affixed than me, but for all those of you who want to try a different but rather strong strategy, here's my personal favourite, one I call the Hammer and Anvil.

*The Hammer and Anvil*

There are two primary components to this strategy, the Hammer, which will be a large force of slow-moving but powerful units, and the Anvil, which will be agile, powerful, but small-in-numbers units.

The Hammer will be composed of at least two Warrior squads, a Necron Lord with a Resurrection Orb, and a Monolith. These will be assembled as follows: Put the two squads of warriors in line formation, touching each other in the middle, at _least_ two warriors deep, and more if you're using more than the prerequisite twenty warriors. These warriors are the core of your army, since their massed guns are the second and debateably the single most powerful basic infantry weapon in the game, they're tough as buggery, and they should give you a phase-out count high enough that you really don't need to worry that much about it. Around one-third of your force should consist of Warriors, especially as you get used to this tactic, and you shouldn't take many more or less than this until you're quite adept at using it. A Necron Lord with a Resurrection Orb should go in the exact middle of the two squads, and, because you deployed them in line formation, can and should cover enough of them that you shouldn't have to lose warriors without a WBB roll. A Monolith will go directly behind this force, at the back-middle, and as such the minimum components of the Hammer are assembled. 

The Warriors serve as the Hammerhead. Within range, there is nothing that can absorb so much massed firepower, and even Carnifices, Greater Daemons, and Land Raiders fall before the fullisade of fire, thanks to the Gauss rule when applied to at least 40 shots within 12". Like its namesake, the Hammerhead is very dangerous when it's in close, and, thanks to the presence of the Monolith and Orb, tough as old nails dipped in titanium. You have toughness four and a half-chance of standing up again even if hit by a Demolisher shell, and even if firepower overwhelms your WBB capacity, you can send the warriors back through the Monolith to fix even more. As a result, you can absorb almost any incoming fire that isn't the big ordnance, and, again like a Hammerhead, drum solo, or premature ejaculation, they know it's coming, but can't do anything about it.

The Monolith, plural in big battles, is the handle of the Hammer. Sure, it hurts a bit, with the Gauss Flux Arc and Particle Whip, but its main job is to hold the Hammerhead. The Power Matrix's ability to bring any Necron unit through for a second go at WBB with an Orb effect is incredibly useful, as it renders your Warriors near unstoppable, and will also allow the components of the Anvil this ability. Any Warrior squad that has more than 10% of its numbers fail their WBB roll should be sent through, and, since it's right behind your main Warrior chunk, they can march right back into formation. The Particle Whip, though it has a very cool name and is a potent weapon, _must_ take second fiddle to the WBBx2 effect, except in the rarest cases. The priority for WBB is as such: Lord Down > Massive losses or impending massive losses in a vital component of the Anvil > Massive Warrior losses > Warriors in a combat that will go for ages > Some losses in a vital component of the Anvil > Some Warrior losses > Minor Warrior losses > Losses in an unimportant or now-redundant component of the Anvil. You may vary this to suit as you learn more about your army under this strategy. The one exception to this normal WBB usage, is when a dedicated close combat unit wielding no-save weapons appears in front of your warrior block, in a position allowing it to assault next turn. In this case, you _must_ use the Particle Whip, as it will usually kill them outright, or at the least weaken them to the point where they are no longer a threat. The only thing more important than this is saving your Lord. Keep in mind that your warriors are though enough to stand up to anything non-powered, but that each turn they spend in combat is a turn they aren't shooting. Most opponents will forget you can pluck your Warriors out of combat with the Monolith, then fire into the unit you just left stranded.

The Necron Lord with the Resurrection Orb is the little strap on the hammer. Sure, it's small, but it's the only thing holding the whole assembly together. Keeping your Lord alive is vital, unless you've destroyed every single thing with 8+ strength, ignorance of saves in any way, and the like. As for equipment, your Lord should always have the Staff of Light so he can shoot, the Orb, maybe a Phase Shifter if you can spare the points, but beyond that anything else is ancillary, and should only be used if you can't take anything more helpful.

The use of the Hammer couldn't be more simple: move it as a whole towards the main block of the enemy until the whole hammer is within 12", the range at which all of your weapons operate best, and shoot the living crap out of it. Like a hammer, it will move slowly but implacably, an unstoppable 6" a turn, and will cause horrific damage on impact. Once the hammer hits, follow through by moving it into the enemy forces and wiping out everything that can't run fast enough, then park it on the objective/s.

Then, comes the anvil. Like an ordinary Anvil, this serves the purpose of keeping the target, the enemy force, in place until the hammer descends, and preventing it from fleeing on impact. Quite unlike an ordinary anvil, it will be composed of the quickest and most powerful components of the Necron force, at least one large squad of Destroyers, a large squad of Immortals, and with them a Lord with Resurrection Orb and Veil of Darkness.

The unit of ten Immortals with the Veilorb Lord has a simple job; pick off vulnerable units at the periphery of the enemy force, and crush anything trying to escape. Since you can Veil and fire, their potent weaponry will always be where they can do the most damage, since you put them there. Target and destroy potent but fragile units first, such as Guard Heavy or Support squads or Dire Avengers and the like, or fragile but large combat units, such as Orks and Gaunts, and crush them until they no longer present any threat. This is an important task, but the main duty of the Immortals is to ensure that the enemy force is in one neat package for when the Hammer hits. Attack the most outlying enemy units, and make them flee back into the main parts of the force. Since you'll always be attacking from the edge of your range, you'll rarely be under threat, since if they flee they cannot Rapid Fire to 24", and you shouldn't be close to anything else. Even if you get surrounded or bogged down in combat, you can Veil out. This squad should only suffer light firepower, which their toughness of four, 3+ save, and WBB roll should cause to simply bounce off. If, however, they get hit hard, you can pull them through a Monolith, if you don't mind sacrificing a turn of attacking the rear or flanks of the enemy. You should attack the rear and flanks of your opponent's force in that order, since the rear will stop them from fleeing the Hammer and is where the fragile Heavy Support is usually hidden, and the flanks will stop them fleeing the hammer or flanking it on impact.

Your Destroyers, with excellent movement and mighty firepower, serve a different job. They will seek and destroy anything that poses a threat to the Hammer or the Anvil, and only when the threats are negated will harass and collect the enemy force. With rage of 36" and 12" of movement, they should be able to access any threat without encountering too much retaliatory fire, and as such should not expose themselves to the main enemy force unless they're attacking something that would wreak catastrophic damage to a Necron force, like anything with a Demolisher or Battle Cannon. With toughness five, a 3+ save, WBB, and, in emergencies, Turbo-Boosters, they should be immune to most things you expose them to, but if not, be careful. This force will be using its range from the sides and rear, and as such will rarely be in second WBB range of a Monolith.

I've been using this tactic for years, and have honed it to a very high success rate. With experience, you learn which squads need to be gunned down before they escape or attack the Hammer, what threatens the Hammer or Anvil, and what can be ignored. Most of this is on a game-by-game basis, but here are some generalisations:

1. Your Immortals aren't literally immortal. You can't dump them in the middle of an army and expect that many to survive. They aren't meant for that. What they are meant for is to smash down any squad that tries to flee the Hammer, by attacking them so effectively they lose almost all ability to fight back, and their buddies are to far away to help. If there are no breakouts, use the Immortal's range to prune the edges of the enemy's army once it's formed up nicely for the Hammer, and once the Hammer hits, picking off anything that slips past it.

2. Your destroyers aren't a nuke, they are a smart bomb. You cannot expect a destroyer squad to kill everything or live forever. They are tough, but not invincible, powerful, but not irresistible. They exist for you to kill anything that poses a great threat to your Hammer or Anvil, that is, anything with S8+, or lighter vehicles that endanger your army i.e., most other races' tanks. Use their mobility, and remember that you can Turbo-Boost them to make them nigh-indestructible at the cost of shooting, for when they get trapped.

3. S8 is not that dangerous, but S9+ is lethal. Your Monolith is the handle of the hammer, it doesn't hurt as much as the metal bit, but without it, everything collapses. Any weapon with strength 8 has a one in thirty six chance of destroying it, and a one in thirty six chance of immobilising it (only a risk before it hits). This means that there are many more dangerous things out there for you to kill, such as dedicated combat units like Howling Banshees, Terminators, and Rough Riders. These are all much larger threats to the hammerhead itself, and take priority over S8 in every case. However, S9 has a 1/6 chance of destroying or immobilising your Monolith on a hit, and is a serious risk that must be dealt with quickly and decisively. S10 is rare and often quite fragile, but must be the absolute first thing you kill. Nothing threatens your Monolith more, with just under a 1/3 chance of destroying or immobilising your Monolith on a hit. These must be killed long before your monolith is in range, at any cost short of the loss of an entire aspect of the Anvil. A Demolisher Cannon is the single most dangerous weapon that can be brought against you, and _must_ be destroyed before it gets a chance to fire.

4. Always take casualties from whichever side of the unit it will be moving to next, since that way you can move without losing a WBB roll. Warrior casualties will always come from the FRONT of the unit, unless doing so would lose you more than one WBB roll anyway. Then, once casualties are taken and either restored or not, move, so that the formation is maintained.

5. Expand the basics. What I have here is simply the basic parts of the army, and it can be added to easily. Just remember, when you add a new unit, you have to figure out whether it serves as the hammer or the anvil in the role you're using it for. Wraiths and Heavy destroyers are obviously the anvil. Tomb Spyders and Pariahs are obviously the hammer. Scarabs may seem Hammery for their hard-to-kill status, but they don't help protect the Hammer nearly as well as they hold up enemy units, with their deep strike ability. Similarly, Flayed Ones seem like great hammers against IG/Tau/Eldar(some) because of their combat abilities, but are actually much better anvils, because their abilities get them to the enemy very fast, hold it up for quite some time, and severely reduce their capacity to escape or survive the Hammer.

Keep in mind that this tactic may be hard to use initially until you master the use of both Hammer components and Anvil components, and designing a Hammer and Anvil army may be awkward, as a result of having to determine which units are best at what in an unusual fashion.

This may the case for any military force ever, that you will eventually have to fight something that is difficult to face, but it is emphasised by the less usual nature of the Hammer and Anvil tactic. These ‘problem armies’ are armies with high mobility, such as Armoured Company and Alpha Legion. These can be divided into two kinds, those with vehicular mobility and those with intrinsic mobility. Vehicular mobility is Armoured Company, Rhino-heavy Marine forces, certain of Eldar armies, and certain of Tau armies, essentially, anything that has high mobility as a result of units with an AP value. Intrinsically mobile armies are those that have high mobility as a result of intrinsic unit abilities, such as Bikes, Jetbikes, Cavalry, Infiltrate and Deep Strike. these can be subdivided into units that have a one-shot high mobility ability, such as Infiltrate or Deep Strike, and those that have permanent mobility abilities, such as Bikes of all kinds, Cavalry, and VoD-equipped Necrons.

Armies with Vehicular Mobility can be dealt with through Destroyers and Immortals in most cases, though there are certain cases where the deploying of Heavy Destroyers is not just warranted, but mandatory. Most vehicular transports or cheap fast vehicles have light armour, to the point where the Destroyers likely will not need the Gauss rule to cause damage. This is not always at the front, though, most such vehicles have good frontal armour but rear armour 11/10, and side armour similarly weak. This can be exploited through the mobility of your Destroyers, by flanking the problem vehicles and removing them from the situation in a storm of Gauss. Once you have done this, they are often easy to kill, since they lose the mobility they sacrificed much of their size to achieve, and their prepared tactics collapse. In the case of hordes of weaker vehicles, such as Land Speeders, you can use Immortals for the same purpose without exposing the much more valuable Destroyers to heavy vehicle weaponry. Necrons have a very easy time dealing with vehicular mobility, but with one exception. This is LREQ, or the Land Raider equivalent. They are extremely hard to kill, and immune to even the heavy gauss weapons, and have range sufficient to prevent the 'Gausstacular warrior horde counterattack' that deals with them in a hail of glances. Instead, Heavy Destroyers must be deployed, where you can hopefully use the destroyers' mobility to force them into range of their guns, killing 1/6 of the time on a hit, or make them move fast enough that they cannot deploy all their firepower. Land Raiders, with their potent long-range Monolith-popping firepower, will as often as not be empty, but still represent a threat to you. They will avoid direct confrontation, skirting at their range limit, consistently eliminating your more expensive units. You can deal with these with either kind of destroyer, skirmishing at range with Heavies, or rushing in with a full squad of conventional destroyers, which will as often as not kill the Raider but expose your expensive unit to counterattack if you are not careful. Land Raider Crusader types are much more easily dealt with, but infinitely more dangerous. Their sole objective is to get their cargo, often units potent enough to seriously damage your Hammer, into your Warriors, and then wreak havoc with their potent close-in weaponry. They are best countered by Destroyers or Heavy Destroyers at their maximum 36" range, since at that distance the Crusaders guns, all with maximum range of 24", cannot move within its own range without losing the ability to fire. How you deal with it is up to you, but remember, should you fail to deal with it, you will have a very angry unit of very dangerous men and a very dangerous gunship who are very capable of resisting and stalling your hammer. Remember, though, that an army can rarely afford more than one LREQ without losing any capacity to win if they are lost.

Other armies have intrinsic mobility, in the form of Bikes, Jetbikes, and Cavalry. These are fast, but more expensive and limited compared to ordinary units. As such, they are best dealt with by Destroyers, who have similar mobility but vastly superior firepower. If you deal with them before they interfere with the Hammer, you will be fine. There will rarely be many of these units, as they are Fast Attack choices in most armies. However, if they have an entire army with intrinsic mobility in this form, you are in serious trouble and the solution is only available on a game-by-game basis. All I can say is remember that by using exclusively these units they are severely reducing their unit numbers.

The other side of intrinsic mobility is one-shot mobility, in the form of Deep Strike and Infiltrate. If one or two units have either, they will be easy to force back into the main army or be destroyed. If an entire army has infiltrate, it will either deploy fairly normally, minimally disrupting your tactics, or spread out everywhere in very close range to your forces, which will obliterate your battle plan. In this situation, you will have to deal with it on a game-by-game basis. All I can tell you is that the redeploy offered by the Deceiver CANNOT be underestimated in this situation, and will often allow you to position your army to decimate your opponents early on. First turn rapid fire is never to be underestimated lightly.

Deep strike armies, where the majority or ALL of the units can do so, are an issue. Move your hammer and anvil to the centre of the board or the objectives while your enemy is in reserve, and as they arrive, deal with them one by one. If you can shatter each wave as it arrives, you will win. However, they may arrive in one piece or close to it. If they do so, it will often be late enough in the game that you have formed yourself around the objective, in which case well-played tactics are enough to near-guarantee your win. If they arrive early and not in a single place, you again have to form up at the objective if at all possible, and hold them off. If only one or two units have deep strike, they can be disrupting to your plans, but remember, post-arrival they have used up their mobility, and can be shattered or shepherded as you fell fit.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

What a comment.
Thanks for all the help, and that's definitely something to take into consideration.


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

uberschveinen that is great strategy
being a necron player myself, i will seriously take that into consideration as well
Follow his strategies Hivemind, they're awesome


----------



## Extraho (Nov 28, 2007)

A quick tip: let your opponents most powerful unit/most expensive charge your C'tan, u will either beat him, or explode with the power of half a sun, which also has a chance to kill him, I charged a group of space marine veterans into the nightbringer, i killed it, but then the explosion wiped out all but one veteran...... i was NOT happy :ireful2: :laugh:


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That's your fault for being silly. C'tan are of minimal use against sensible players because they're so very very slow. Just walk your closer units away every turn and watch in amazement as a 360 point black hole becomes a move and fire lascannon.

The Deceiver at least has some use whether or not it hits things, but it's still not worth taking.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Never use c'tan against a lash army, particularly a lash army with guns. It isn't going to get into combat, and it may go off bang right in the middle of a big necron warrior unit.

Various other armies have an easy time against C'tan. My Alaitoc also once blew up nightbringer in the middle of the phalanx (hammer, whatever) he was meant to be protecting and he was actually the easiest target for my rangers to fire at. He really isn't worth his points.


----------

